# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  powerlifting meet nutrition

## bhamstaff

was going to post in nutrition section but thought get better response here also most are bodybuilders reading that section.

wanted to know at a powerlifting meet competing in various lifts throughout day, how would you plan your nutrition also proir to meet? would any protein be neccessary or just loads of carbs? any response appreciated

----------


## Doc.Sust

before a meet no carbs and very little liquid. with 24 hour weighins, load up on pedialyte, chicken broth and beef jerky to rehydrate and hold water. meet day i eat when i am hungry. dont over do the carbs or you will be lethargic and tired. try to eat nromal on meet day, trust me too many carbs is not a good thing. protein on meet day is fair . i eat a decent ammt, but not a crazy ammt or any more than normal

----------


## bhamstaff

> before a meet no carbs and very little liquid. with 24 hour weighins, load up on pedialyte, chicken broth and beef jerky to rehydrate and hold water. meet day i eat when i am hungry. dont over do the carbs or you will be lethargic and tired. try to eat nromal on meet day, trust me too many carbs is not a good thing. protein on meet day is fair . i eat a decent ammt, but not a crazy ammt or any more than normal


thanks for advice. its usually the other way around with me, protein makes me lethargic. how about caffeine/simple carbs/ect do you have before lifts?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> thanks for advice. its usually the other way around with me, protein makes me lethargic. how about caffeine/simple carbs/ect do you have before lifts?


caffeine is fine. i take some old ephedra caffeine pills. i start with one before the squat and 2 before the dead. anymore would be too much. also. i dont ever drink coffee on a regular basis. so what may seem like alot of caffeine for me may not be the same for someone who lives on caffeine. 

simple carbs i get from detout bars. maybe a small sandwich or a slice of pizza or some fruit. i dont eat alot on meet day. i am usually still really full from bloating with fluid and eating non stop the day before. i only really eat when i am hungry on meet day and it is nothing fancy

----------


## bhamstaff

thanks doc, so day before i should be loading up on as much food as possible especially carbs. alot of people have said dont eat any protein whilst at a meet as its not responsible for any energy. just stick to simple carbs and small amount of complex... and eat your protein once meet finished

----------


## Doc.Sust

> thanks doc, so day before i should be loading up on as much food as possible especially carbs. alot of people have said dont eat any protein whilst at a meet as its not responsible for any energy. just stick to simple carbs and small amount of complex... and eat your protein once meet finished


 i assume that would be fine. i just throw in a small ammt of protein as needed

----------


## Madmax209

I'll open this old topic...
My current routine is 3-days/wk russian routine (Ivanov), the last week prior to meet looks like this -
Monday - SQ - work up to 3sets of 3 with 60%, B - work up to 2 sets of 2 with 80%, DL - work up to 1 set of 3 with 50%
Wednesday - work up to 2 sets of 2 with 60%, B - work up to 3 sets of 2 with 65%
Saturday - MEET

What is best idea, how to eat during this last week prior to meet?
Is it good idea to get into ketosis and than carb up before Sat? Everyone, who ever tried CKD, incl. me, can confirm, after carb up you feel very strong. Or just load the carbs in the last two days off before meet? Or...?
I would like to know your opinions and experiences about nutrition before meet.
Thx

----------

